# Sexing dart frogs



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me sex my frogs I think I had a pair but am unsure






















the last one is of the frog I’m unsure of I know that I have the large female but the second one is the one I can’t figure out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

I can’t tell but if you also post pictures of toe pads, I’m sure you’ll get an answer quick.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

The bigger one looks like it has pretty big toe pads.. hard to tell from the picture though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Reece93 said:


> The bigger one looks like it has pretty big toe pads.. hard to tell from the picture though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















here’s a picture of each




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Roscoe09 said:


> I can’t tell but if you also post pictures of toe pads, I’m sure you’ll get an answer quick.




I inserted a picture of each of their toe pads now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

I’d say both female


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

That’s the toepads on my male patricia just to compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

Reece93 said:


> That’s the toepads on my male patricia just to compare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do you know of anyone who has a cobalt male for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

cameronfarris627 said:


> Do you know of anyone who has a cobalt male for sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No I don’t, don’t know many people that keep tincs anymore. After some adults to pair of with mine at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

How old do tincs need to be before you can begin to sex them?


----------



## kinomatika (Oct 9, 2017)

KarryWeaver said:


> How old do tincs need to be before you can begin to sex them?


About a year, to be safe.


----------

